# Bleeding Female



## BettasRFriends (Jan 24, 2005)

My female is bleeding in her pectoral fin, anal fin, and dorsal fin. I need serious help so PLEASE help! Thanks


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Why is she bleeding? Was she in a fight? We need more info.


----------



## BettasRFriends (Jan 24, 2005)

It was about 4 nights ago. I covered up her container real tight but not tight enough so she can breathe. Anyways i woke up in the morning and found her in the other female's container. The other female had only 1 missin scale on top (now healed) but the other one (bleeding one) had torn fins. Then two days later, she jumped out again and landed 1 feet down onto my brother's book. I also covered her container that time too.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Clean water (water changes every 2-3 days.) Maybe add some melafix also. Secure your container better.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

You should try adding a little aquarium salt too...It helps with healing same as it does with humans. I'd suggest 1 teaspoon per 5 ga. I recently had 2 males together (by accident) and the one that came off second best was really torn up and bleeding so I added some bettafix and salt to his tank and 2 days later he's on the mend and eating again. Good luck


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd put locks on the covers. You have an escape artist there.


RC


----------



## BettasRFriends (Jan 24, 2005)

She might be the next Houdini =[ that is a bad thing actually. I'm just hoping she'll recover, she's a beautiful cambodian.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Bettas are pretty tough. I've had them come back from the dead a couple of times so good luck with her.


RC


----------

